# La Fortaleza/Palacio de Santa Catalina - San Juan, Puerto Rico



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

*La Fortaleza (The Fortress)* or *Palacio de Santa Catalina (Saint Catherine's Palace)* is Puerto Rico's government mansion. It is the oldest running government mansion in the entire Western Hemisphere, and was declared a World Heritage Site by UNESCO in 1983. Here's a small tour of the palace.





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































More information: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Fortaleza
http://www.fortaleza.gobierno.pr/


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are a few pictures I took during a recent tour of the premises:


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

very very nice, me likes


----------



## Extrematurensis (Feb 26, 2006)

Beautiful Spanish heritage. Espana mantiene estas tierras en su corazon. Viva lo hispano.


----------

